# Corrugated Roofing



## Oldmechthings (Apr 11, 2008)

The steam shovel model has progressed to a point where it could have its corrugated roofing installed. But where do you find "scale" roofing? 
     Make it of course.







Forming roll dies were machined for a hand cranked Chinese built beading machine with an 18" throat. At first it would not work very well because it was not rigid enough and flexed. However machining some of the ridges off the rolls it works much better, as can be seen by the sample tested.






The metal being formed was salvaged from the side of a discarded clothes drier. That is a good source of material. I use it all the time. Now I can proceed and form the roof, and the machine has enough throat that I believe I can do it in one piece if I start at the center and work both ways.
  After I showed the sample piece to a friend, he suggested that I could start manufacturing scrubbing boards. That is real good advice, except 100 years too late.
           Birk


----------



## Jadecy (Apr 11, 2008)

That is really nice! :bow:

Seeing your steam shovel always makes me think of one of my favorite books when I was a child.

"Mike Mulligan and His Steam Shovel" written by Virginia Lee Burton

http://www.houghtonmifflinbooks.com/features/mike_mulligan/books.shtml


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 11, 2008)

Birk,

What you are doing there is really wonderful work, I just wish I had the time and patience to carry out such a large project.

Your attention to detail is outstanding, a real master craftsman.

John


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 11, 2008)

Was in a plant in souther Nebraska a few years back that manufactures grain storage bins. They had a machine - about 100' long that they would feed galvanized sheets in one end and collect the corrugated sheets out the other end. They did the same basic thing as you did, but each corrugation was formed in 2 steps rather than 1 - I thinks that was so they would distort the long sheets less. Did the center corrugation first and then did them in pairs on each side of center to the end of teh machine.


The other machine had 2 shafts with six "teeth" made of bent 1/4 plate - they were bent to a 15 degree included angle and welded to a center shaft. Feed a sheet sideways into the rols and get a corrugated sheet out the other side - used it for smaller sheets.


----------



## greenie (Apr 11, 2008)

That is some incredible model making there, well done. :bow:


Question for you now, how in the heck do you stop rust from forming on the bare steel?
Every time I try to do something in steel, it only takes a matter of days before MY rusty finger prints start to appear.
What's your secret, please ?

regards greenie


----------

